# Psycho Path welche Größe



## christoph192 (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin auf das Psycho PATH gestoßen. Würde mich interessieren, müsste aber bestellen, Bocholt wäre mir zu weit. Nun bin ich mit der Größe unschlüssig. Der Rosé Berater im Chat hat mir (1,89m und 93SL) zur Größe L geraten. Er meint auch, dass die 400mm Stütze ausreicht, um meine Sitzhöhe einzustellen. Nun, auf dem Rennrad fahre ich 82cm. Demnach sollten es wohl auch 82cm auf dem XC Rose sein. Das Sattelrohr ist laut Skizze 490mm. Denke mal, dass 100mm versenkt sein müssen. Dann wären es meiner Meinung nach 490+300+30 (für Sattel)=820mm. Die Punktlandung scheint mir etwas zu knapp zu sein oder? 
Ich würde daher eher das 22“ nehmen wollen. 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Matze-ST (14. Mai 2020)

Hi,
das Psycho Path ist doch bloß noch in Größe S zu haben, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christoph192 (14. Mai 2020)

Nein, in allen Größen


----------



## Matze-ST (14. Mai 2020)

Okay, danke für die Info.
Laut Homepage heißt es nur noch Größe S und "geringer Bestand". Vom Service habe ich nie jemanden erreicht, dachte das war's halt


----------



## alvis (29. Mai 2020)

Ich würde dir bei deiner Größe und SL
zu einem XL mit nem 70er Vorbau. 

ggf. mal probefahren falls möglich


----------

